
Redux Toolkit v1.3 with New `CreateAsyncThunk` and `CreateEntityAdapter` APIs - acemarke
https://github.com/reduxjs/redux-toolkit/releases/tag/v1.3.0
======
pweissbrod
I never appreciated the popularity of redux. My impression was astonishment at
the amount of boilerplate I needed for what I felt was a vanilla web ui use
case. Then the required voodoo of hooking this up to someone else's clever
thunk creation to make it work for common use cases. Compare this with mobx
where we trust the developer to responsibility maintain state and just give
them an object. I'm sure it's useful for some folks with an unweildy amount of
state to maintain but for most designs the overhead is too high

